# Beztēma >  Stāsts par "brīvību"

## marisviens

http://video.mail.ru/mail/diana009/146/138.html
Par to, ka parādus nevar atdot.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tas video nemelo, bet arī nepasaka visu patiesību! Galvenā problēma ar to video ir, ka tas deklarē, ka naudai nav seguma zeltā, bet patiesībā un kas ir daudz svarīgāk - nepasaka, ka naudai ir segums materiālajās vērtībās kā zeme, mašīnas, tehnika u.t.t.. 
Tb - ideja ļoti vienkārša- jo tev paliek vairāk mantu dzīvoklī (un mantu paliek vairāk tāpēc, ka cilvēki visu laiku ražo mantas), jo arī tev vajag vairāk naudas, lai varētu efektīvi ar šīm mantām operēt - pārdot/pirkt/aizdot/aizņemties!
Realitāte ir tāda, ka banku uzdevums ir radīt naudu, par kuru nopirkt saražotu preci, bet vajag arī saprast, ka šī radītā nauda ir nevis nevērtīga (kā varētu likties pirmajā momentā), bet gan tieši tik vērtīga, cik vērtīga ir prece, kuru par to nopērk!
Te gan ir viena problēma - mūsu lielākais un dārgākais pirkums nereti ir NI un tad nu sanāk, ka naudas vērtība = (vienāds ar) NI cenu. Neko darīt, tāda dzīve! Bet viss pārējais ir čiki piki un esošajai sistēmai nav ne vainas! Protams - bankas rulē ne pa jokam!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## marisviens

Staastaa ir uzsveerts pats galvenais - nauda pietruukst tik, cik ir banku procenti, kuri biezji ir lielaaki par krediitu. Taa tieshaam nav nauda.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu it kā jau tā ir ar tiem procentiem, bet tāpēc laiku pa laikam bankas noraksta zaudējumos baigo naudas čupu, kas arī laikam ir tie procenti! Piem citibank pagājušajā ceturksnī norakstīja 15 miljardus un šinī 10.
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

> Staastaa ir uzsveerts pats galvenais - nauda pietruukst tik, cik ir banku procenti, kuri biezji ir lielaaki par krediitu. Taa tieshaam nav nauda.


 Nebūs gan. Te ir *kapitālisma* pamatideja - kapitālu pelni ar kapitālu. Resp - nevari iet, iet... tad apsēsties trotuāra maliņā un sākt ražot radioaparātus. Rūpnīca ir kapitāls. Ja tāda nav -vari aizņemties, bet uz procentiem. Gan rūpnīcu gan procentus atpelnīsi ar saražoto produkciju.
Tātad - kapitāls + darbs rada pievienoto vērtību, kas var ilgtermiņā būt daudzreiz lielāka par sākumkapitālu.

Savukārt par "neatdodamiem parādiem" - banka negrasās zaudēt nevienu santīmu. Kredītu norakstīšana ir riska sekas. No tā cenšas maximāli izvairīties. Ņemot kredītu - tu dod ķīlā līdzvērtīgu kapitālu. Ja kredītu formē bez krāpniecības - nevari iegūt lielāku kredītu par jau tavā rīcībā esošo kapitālu. Resp - maximums ko vari- dubultot savu kapitālu uz kredīta rēķina. Te pastāv maza viltība: līzings. Kad par kīlu tiek pieņemts pats kredīta kapitāls vērtīga kustamā vai nekustamā īpašuma formā. Šeit kapitāla izmēru nenosaka īpašumā jau esošais kapitāls, bet jaunizceptā kapitālista spēja samaksāt tekošos kredīta maksājumus.
Ir diezgan dīvaini, kad multene kas nākusi no kapitālisma flagmaņa valsts ir tik analfabētiska politekonomijā kā Mazpisānu ciemata poļitruks.... lai gan - fāst fūdu ASV lieto ne tikai kā pārtiku, bet arī kā garīgu barību. Tb - viegli gremojamu mākslīgu surogātu, kas neprasa īpaši piepūlēties ar domāšanu....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nē nē a_masik, te jau sāk iet runa par kaut ko citu! TB - runa ir par to, ka banka pārvērš kapitālu naudā, kas ir ok. Piem. ir mašīna un banka pret ķīlu (mašīnu) tev iedod naudu. Problēma laikam ir tāda, ka lai pārvērstu kaut ko naudā, vajag veikt darbību ķīla pret naudu, bet bēda tāda, ka vienmēr ir jāatdod vairak naudas, kā tu paņem! Ja to visu iedomājas kā milzu sistēmu, kurā naudu cilvēki saņem no bankas + % maksājums, tad rodas loģisks jautajums - kā var vispār atdot bankai visi savus parādus, ja nauda apgrozībā ir mazāk, kā daudzums, ko vajag atdot bankai. Vienīgais risinājums ir valdība, kas paštancē naudu!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

Kā jau teicu- nepareiza izpratne par kapitālisma politekonomiju.
Principā tā: materiālie resursi un kapitāls nav konstants lielums. Cilvēka apzinātās darbības rezutātā tie nemitīgi aug. 
Nauda ir kapitāla resursu ekvivalents. Ja mums aug kapitāls, bet viņa maiņas ekvivalents paliek nemainīgs - iestājas totāla deflācija. T.i - kapitāls paliek bezvērtīgs, bet naudas vērtība ceļas astronomiski. Galu galā saimnieciskā darbība apstājas maiņas līdzekļu trūkuma dēļ. Ideāls variants - piedrukāt tik daudz naudas, kāds ir ekonomikas un kapitāla pieaugums. Nomērķēt ir grūti, piedevām liels kārdinājums no VALDĪBAS /nevis bankas/ puses piedrukāt tik cik vajag tekošo vajadzību apmierināšanai.
Nu piem tev ir lodāmurs par 2Ls, detaļas par 5ls. Ar savu darbu visu salodējot kopā iegūsi radioaparātu par 20Ls. Tava pievienotā vērtība ir 13Ls. Viņa neradās nenokurienes. Tā tika uzražota.
Fimiņā ir "aizmirsuši" ka arī pati nauda var kalpot kā "lodāmurs". Tb -  ar naudas palīdzību, pievienojot savu darbu - tu tiec pie pievienotās vērtības. Ekstra vairāk naudas. Gan banķiera darbs nav īpaši smags. Toties pievienotā vērtība ir liela. Tas ir par iemeslu šķiru naidam. Ko izskatās, ka tā filmiņa arī netieši propogandē. Bankas bez aidevumu procentiem - īsts komunistu fantāzijas auglis, ja kas...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

a_masik, kā es tagad saprotu to problēmu (bišku aizdomājos), tad tā varētu izskatīties apmēram šādi - lai atdotu bankai kredītu, kāds cits lielāks kādam citam ir jāpaņem vietā. Tas dēļ procentiem! Protams, ka ražošana visu laiku gādā par to, lai kāds varētu paņemt vietā lielāku, bet problēma ir tāda, ka atdodamo procentu summa aug ģeometriski, kas nozīmē, ka arī ražošana ir jāpalielina ģeometriski, vai arī pretējajā gadijumā sākas krīze un bankas sāk rakstīt zaudējumus!
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

> Nu piem tev ir lodāmurs par 2Ls, detaļas par 5ls. Ar savu darbu visu salodējot kopā iegūsi radioaparātu par 20Ls. Tava pievienotā vērtība ir 13Ls. Viņa neradās nenokurienes. Tā tika uzražota.


 A_masiks, vai tik te arī nespiežas cauri tas pats sociālisms, ar kuru atgaiņājies no citiem - kas tad nosaka to preces cenu? Ko nozīmē "iegūt radioaparātu par 20 Ls"? Kas ir gatavs maksāt šo cenu? Kas to nosaka? Gosts? Kas gan ir lodāmura cena pēc tam, kad esi to jau nopircis? Nav taču jēgas vairs runāt par kaut kā cenu, ja pirkums jau ir noticis, un vēl jo vairāk, ja tu to lodāmuru sāc lietot.

----------


## a_masiks

*0xDEAD BEEF*
Nē. Tā strādā finansu piramīdas, kas būtībā ir kolektīvs krāpšanas paņēmiens. Pie tam īstermiņa.
Ja tu paņem aizdevumu bankā un nevari naudā atdot kredītu - tu to tik un tā samaksā ar kīļu. Tb - tev atņem visu to ko ieķīlāji. Otru, vēl lielāku kredītu uz to pašu ķīlu tu nevari ņemt. Bet ja tev izdodas - esi piekrāpis vismaz vienu banku un mans padoms -NEMAKSĀ, bet mūc! Lai gan jābūt sevišķi neaptēstam, lai ņemtu kredītu, kuru nespēj atmaksāt.

* karloslv*
Nē. Tie ir IEGULDĪTIE līdzekļi. Ieguldītie līdzekļi - tas ir TAVS kapitāls. Ar kuru pievienojot darbu tu vari iegūt pievienoto vērtību - citu vai topašu kapitālu ar lielāku vērtību. Nopērkot sivēnu tu ieguldi naudiņu. Uzaudzinot to par lielu vepri - tu iegūsti pievienoto vērtību. Kas izsakās kā starpība starp sivēna cenu un vepra cenu. Pofig kā šī cena tiek noteikta - pēc skata vai uz svara. Sociālisms-komunisms ir tad, kad tava pievienotā vērtība netiek vērtēta. Par cik nopirki sivēnu - par tik pat atdosi vepri. Pac spried - vai tas ir taisnīgi un vai interesanti, lai iesaistītos.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

a_masik, varbūt es nesaprotu tavu domu, bet varbūt tu manējo!
Konkretizēsim!  ::  Tātad, tas video principā parāda to, no kurienes rodas nauda un tur tiek parādīts, ka naudu rada bankas pret ķīlu. Tobiš viss būtu pareizi - tu uzražo preci, kādam viņu vajag nopirkt, tāpēc kāds aizņemas naudu un nopērk! Šis ir lielisks proces, jo definē naudas vērtību! Proti - naudai visu laiku ir segums - ķīlas papīritis!
Bet fiška ir tāda, ka nauda, ko aizņēmās, ir jāatodod bankai atpakaļ un ar procentiem! Tad nu jautājums, ja naudu rada banka, bet ar procentiem, tad kā ir iespējam atdot bankai naudu, jo ja visi cilvēki atdotu bankai visu naudu, kuru banka tiem ir iedevusi, tad joprojām paliktu starpība - procenti, bet šai starpībai neeksistētu nauda. Eksistētu tikai ķīlas, kuras bankas varētu atņemt, bet nespētu pārdot, jo nebūtu vairāk naudas! Un ja banka pārdotu ķīlu par naudu, ko kāds aizņemtos no bankas, tad pēc neilga laika arī tam kādam vairs nebūtu nauda, bet parāds bankai būtu VEL lielāks, kā pirms ķīlas paņemšanas!
Nu kaut kā tā es to iztēlojos! Vienīgais "it kā acīmredzamais" risinājums ir visu laiku ražot aizvien vairāk preces, lai varētu aizvien vairāk aizņemties naudas, jo aizvien lielāki paliek tie procenti, kas ir uzkrājušies kā atdodamie bankai!
Tu kapiš vai nekapiš?!  :: 

EDIT: un otrs risinājums ir valsts, kas vienkārši piedrukātu gana naudas, lai varētu atdot procentus, bet tas neizbēgami samazina naudas vērtību, kas.. varbūt nemaz nav tik slikti, jo galu galā tomēr notur sistēmu līdzsvarā, kā arī darbojas kā dabīga amortizācija visam, kam ir ķīla!
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

> Tātad, tas video principā parāda to, no kurienes rodas nauda un tur tiek parādīts, ka naudu rada bankas pret ķīlu.


 Visa problēma iekš tā, ka tās ir urbānais mīts. Tāpat kā uzskatīt, ka pienu, cukuru, gurķus, makaronus, gaļu un maizi ražo tur pat Maximas veikalā.




> Proti - naudai visu laiku ir segums - ķīlas papīritis!


 Nepareizi. Tur jau ir tā mīta kļūda - segums ir pati kīla. Tb - kapitāls.

----------


## a_masiks

Vispār baigi grūti gan izprast, gan cīnīties ar tādiem urbānajiem mītiem. Cilvēki,/amīši/ kuri algu saņem bankā, maksājumus veic bankā, kredītu ņem bankā - tā arī domā, ka banka ir tā, kura ražo galveno amīšu dzīves jēgu - naudu. Tas ka tieši viņi paši ir tie, kas ražo pievienoto vērtību, to vērtību kas nosedz gan kredītu, gan kredītu procentus un vēl pāri paliek dzīvošanai- to šamie neizprot. Ja filmuča mērķis ir debilizēt arī pārējo pasauli - nu karogs viņiem rokās un parovozss na vstreču!

PS - es takā elektroniķis būtu. Ne jau ekonomists vai grāmatvedis. Tik vien man saprašanas kā pats esmu ņēmis lielu kredītu, rēķinājis ģimenes budžetu... mēģinot apiet visādus zemūdens akmeņus. It kā epim te vajadzētu teikt savu pravietisko vārdu, ibo tas ir viņa tiešais darbs un specialitāte.... bet kaut kas man uzdzen zināmas aizdomas ka tā nu nebūs viss.....

----------


## Velko

Pēc tās filmas spriežot: ja kredīta procenti = debeta procenti, tad sistēma kļūst daudzmaz stabila. Ienākumi, kurus gūst banka iekasējot kredīta procentus tiek zaudēti izmaksājot debeta procentus. Galu galā nekāda jaunas naudas "radīšana" nav nepieciešama, lai pietiktu ko iekasēt kā kredīta %.

Tikai viena bēda - diez vai baņķieri uz ko tādu parakstīsies. Kurš gan pats sev "piegriezīs" iespēju gūt peļņu?

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir jau vēl pāris lietas -- dažas preces nafig nav pārāk vajadzīgas, tāpēc patērētājam vajag iestāstīt, ka viņam tās vajag, citadi viņš būs lūzeris - viņu zemāk vērtēs, netiks pie regulāra seksa un dzīves līmenis( iedomātais), jo lai tiktu pie tā visa, raujas dienu un nakti, būs zems. Tāpat prece arī nevar būt pārāk laba, jo tad tā ilgi kalpos un jaunu neviens nepirks, bet ( skat - iestāstīsanu un vērtējumu sabiedrībā).  Dažreiz prece tikai izskatās labi, bet patiesībā ir bīstama, piemēram, lai gaļa izskatītos smuki sārta, tai liek klāt nitrātus, kas kuņgī pārvēršas par kancerogēniem nitrītiem, kaut gan no barības uztura viedokļa tas nav vajadzigs ( ir ražotāji, kas tieši uzsver, ka viņu žāvētā gaļa ir pelēka - lasi - bez nitrātiem).   Tāpat tiek meklēts balanss starp pastulbu patērētaju, kas aprīs jebko, ko tam pagrūdīs prieksā, ja tik krāsaini noformēs, klausīsies jebkādu bum- bum mūziku un pirks sliktas preces un tādu patērētaju, kas tomēr ir pietiekami kvalificēts, lai spētu saražot augstas pievienotas vērtības preces, uz kurām va rvairak nopelnīt tirgotājs un valsts nodokļu viedā. Šī dilemmma tiek risināta ar specializāciju, nozares specs vai kvalificets strādnieks , kā soli sāņus no viņa tēmas, tā nekā nezina un ar iformativo troksni, proti, par katru tēmu uz vienu reālu, pareizu tekstu ir 100 mulķību, bet skaisti iesaiņotu.  Un ari kartīgam patērētajam nav laika neko mācīties, jārukā.  Tapat tiek izlemts, ka tādā Latvijā lai tik patēre cukuru, ko lētāk ir saražot no niedrēm, tāpat ar eksakto izglītību - no malas tiek pateikts priekšā, ka to nevajag,  tāpat mikroshēmas ražos citur un lētak.  Manipulācijas ar patērētājiem maksā naudu,  jo dziļak kredītos, atkarībās no darba devēja, jo pakalusīgāks tas ir. Tā var skaidrot gudru cilveku nerunāšanu pretī stulbiem lēmumiem un garigu vai fizisku eliminaciju no sabiedrības ikdienas aktuālo problēmu loka. Nu apmēram tā.

----------


## dmd

vairāk vai mazāk pa tēmu. 
http://kk.org/ct2/2008/05/the-giant-poo ... explai.php

vērtīgs klausāmgabals.

----------


## Epis

Es to vidaku jau sens atpakaļ redzēju, un tur ir stāstīts par to ka nauda tiek taisīta uz cilvēku kredīta, attiecīgi tai naudai nav reāli nekāda seguma un uz tā dolāra ir rakstīts ka tā ir faktiski parādzīme, apmēram tā cilvēks grib pirkt māju uz kredīta, viņš aiziet uz banku paraksta aizņēmuma līgumu tad banka ar to līgumu iet uz ASV Centrālo banku un viņi izdala naudiņu kuru paši saštancēja, un kā segums šai izdotai naudai ir šis aizdevuma līgums, kur rakstīts ka cilvēks apsolās atdot to parādu līdz ar to tehniski banka cilvēkam iedod naudu un tad cilvēks ar laiku atdod atpakaļ līdz ar to  aizdeva-atdeva=0 un rezultātā vis ir kārtībā, bet runa iet par to ka ir jāmaksā tie % līdz ar to aizdeva X bet jāatdod 1.05X a no kurienes lai ņem tos 0.05X (%) a?  ja banka ir vienīgā kas var naudu uztaisīt pret kredīta līgumu tad cilvēkam lai atdotu parādu ir jaaizņemās vēl no bankas jo nav ASV nevienas citas institūcijas kas varētu to naudu uzštancēt, un ceru ka jūs sapratāt to ka atdot naudu bankai ir neiespējami, protams tas attiecās nevis uz vienu cilvēku bet gan uz valsti kopumā kurai ir sava valūta un Centrālā banka kas štancē naudu un aizdod viņu zem procentiem tad beigās Viss pilnīgi viss piederēs bankai un vairākums cilvēku būs parādos (reāli vergi). 

šīs lietas nemāca ekonomikas studentiem koledžā, varbūt vienīgi kādā Banku augstskolā, tākā es pats to vidaku noskatoties pirmo reizi sapratu kā rodās nauda un kam beigās viss piederēs.
Par latvijas naudu tad te man nav īstas skaidrības vai mūsu lielā banka štancē naudu pēc tādiem pašiem principiem, vai tomēr tai naudai ir kāds reāls matreālais segums un apgrozībā ir konstants naudas daudzums, lai gan man liekās ka tā vienkārši nevar būt jo kā redzam visu laiku esošais naudas daudzums latvijā palielinās, un dabīgi ka tas ir uz kredīta rēķina, līdz ar to ja visi sāk atdot kredītus un neviens vairs neaizņemās tad naudas paliek mazāk un mazāk

Tie kas neko tāpat nesaprot un grib izglītoties es iesaku noskatīties krievu Ģenerāļa Petrova lekcijas http://video.mail.ru/mail/marat200285/petrov/102.html

----------


## a_masiks

Advancētie globālekonomisti... mhhh... 
"No kurienes rodas nauda kredīta apmaksai?"
"No tētuka naudas maka!"

Te neviens mūsu zemē gadījumā nav mēģinājis iestādīt vienā  zināmā laukā 5 zelta monētas?
Ļaudis, kas zin lielo finansu noslēpumu, saka ka tur pēc tam izaugšot... ohohooo.... bet tas ir noslēpums kuru neviens nedrīkst zināt!

----------


## Raimonds1

Bet gluži tā tikai par māgas piestumšanu un jaunāka auto iegādi arī vidējais patērētājs nevar augu dienu domāt, tam gribētos justies cēlam, domājošam un emocionālam. Tāpēc, neizaicinot vidēja pilsoņa cerības un gaidas , veselas biznesa nozares nodarbojas ar šo fantāziju apmierināšanu. Atslēgas vārds ir - neizaicināt vērtību sistēmu, neierosināt domāšanu -  kas esi, kur ej un tamlīdzīgas kārtīgam mietpilsonim un viņa funkcionēšanai kaitīgas idejas.
Masu informatīvais, mākslinieciskais, gastronomiskais, raz raz aprijamais hotdogs, kura izgatavošana, patērēšana un evolūcijas vēsture ir vienkarša kā 2x2  kā vispieprasītāka prece tomēr ir jāaizstāv pret citu piedāvajumu spiedienu, jo pēc kārtējas sakartotās  sistēmas kļūmēm indivīdam var rasties šaubas par to, vai šāds produkts tam maz ir vajadzīgs. Kļūmes būtībā ir ieprogrammētas sistēmā, jo tūlītēja patēriņā vai šķietami ilgstoša daudzkārt pārmaksāta dzīvokļa/mājas/īpašuma  ieinteresēts patērētājs nav tendēts domāt ne par kādu ilgtermina plānošanu, izglītības kvalitāti, ekoloģiju vai cilvēkresursu vērtībām.  
http://www.pink-floyd-lyrics.com/html/d ... yrics.html
http://www.pink-floyd-lyrics.com/html/s ... yrics.html

----------


## ezis666

> .. piemēram, lai gaļa izskatītos smuki sārta, tai liek klāt nitrātus, kas kuņgī pārvēršas par kancerogēniem nitrītiem, kaut gan no barības uztura viedokļa tas nav vajadzigs ( ir ražotāji, kas tieši uzsver, ka viņu žāvētā gaļa ir pelēka - lasi - bez nitrātiem).


 Gaļai liek Nātrija nitrītu klāt, nitrīta sāls formā, nevis nitrātus.
nitrāti ir zaļajos augos, kā mēslojuma atliekas, īpaši tiem kurus ar sūdiem mēslo(par spīti tam, ka tantes domā ka sūdi nav nekas slikts, jo dabīgi).Tie pēc tam reducējas kermenī uz NaNO2

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=p%C ... DcountryLV

doma ir par to, ka patērētājs nepareizi novērtē preces kvalitāti pēc aplamiem, šajā gadījumā pašam kaitīgiem parametriem un par to, ka informatīvais troksnis šim liedz saprast, kas ir un kas nav pareizi.  Lētu, fiksi saražojamu, labi uzglabajamu, arēji skaistu, bet patiesībā ne parak labu preču masveida patēriņš un kāposts, kas nāk no tā tiem, kas piedalās produkta promocija patērētājam ir pamats .  Un nav svarīgi, vai pieliek sintētisko krāsvielu, vai purvā saved būvgružus un uzceļ purva arhitektūras brīnumu.

----------


## Epis

Vispār ir grūti atrast infomrāciju par to kā,kāpēc tiek Radīts,uzštancēts -> Lats.
šeit no intervijas ar Latvijas Bankas prezidentu Ilmāru Rimšēviču atklājās no kurienes nāk nauda  ::  
FinanceNet raksta citāts - Lata devalvācija būtu inde, ne zāles Arnis Kluinis, NRA 19. februāris (2007)
08:25



> Vienīgais veids, kā centrālā banka laiž latus apgrozībā, ir ārvalstu valūtas pirkšana par latiem, lai nodrošinātu pašu galveno – noteiktu valūtas kursu 0,702804 santīmus par vienu eiro.
> 
> – Tātad jebkurš apgrozībā esošais lats ir nopirkts un līdz ar to arī nosegts ar eiro, dolāru utt. jūsu rezervēs.
> 
> – Jā, tieši tā. Segts ar LB ārējām rezervēm.
> 
> – Tik lielām rezervēm, ka visa Latvija var stāvēt pie LB durvīm un mainīt latus pret eiro par jūsu nosaukto kursu.
> 
> – Mēs laidām latu apgrozībā kopā ar solījumu atpirkt jebkuru daudzumu latu neierobežotā daudzumā un bez kādiem laika ierobežojumiem. Tieši tas ir vairojis uzticību LB valūtas politikai, kas bijusi maksimāli saprotama un caurredzama: lats bija piesiets SDR tāpat kā tagad – eiro. Tās ir lietas, kuras mēs nekad neesam apšaubījuši un mainījuši. Jautājums ir par ko citu – kā Latvijā pieejamais preču un pakalpojumu daudzums atbilst apgrozībā esošajam naudas daudzumam. Diemžēl naudas kļūst vairāk, nekā pēc klasiskās ekonomiskās teorijas būtu vajadzīgs. ES fondu nauda taču nav nosegta ar precēm un pakalpojumiem, tāpat arī repatriētā nauda, ko nopelnījuši mūsu tautieši ārzemēs. Vismaz sākotnēji šādi vēl nav segti ārzemju kapitālieguldījumi un kredīti, kurus Latvijas komercbankas izdala no savu ārzemju mātes banku naudas. Ir lieli naudas apjomi, kurus vajadzētu piebremzēt: nedaudz mazināt kreditēšanas apetīti un ES fondu naudu novirzīt nozarēm, kurās var rasties augsta pievienota vērtība nākotnē un kuras neizraisītu tūlītēju inflāciju.


 No tā citāta sanāk ka LB uzštancē latus par kuriem iepērk ārvalstu valūtu, un pret katru Latu kas ir latvijā viņiem sanāk ka ir savā seifā kāda ārvalstu valūtas banknote, līdz ar to tas arī izskaidro to no kurienes rodās tik daudz latu, un sanāk tā ka tā ir tā ārvalstu valūta kas ieplūst LV tikai tiek apmainīta pret bankas izdotajiem Latiem, pozitīvais moments ir tur ka tad sanāk ka LB neštancē naudu no nekā (uz kredīta līguma pamata), bet tas nenozīmē ka tādas naudas LV nav, šo naudas štancēšanu uz kredīta pamata dara ārvalstu bankas, un atiecīgi domāju ka eiropas centrālā banka šādā veidā arī izdod savu eiro valūt (tāpat kā ASV centrālā banka), un beigās jau rezultāts būs tāds pats kā ASV attiecīgi, lai norēķinātos par Eiropā saņemtajiem kredītiem un to % maksājumiem Latvietim būs jāaizņemās vēl no Ārvalstu bankām, jo LB naudu uzštancēt no nekā nevar, viņi rada naudu pret ārvalstu naudu, līdz ar to tas ir tas pats riņķa dancis, kur beigās visa LV nauda pieder ārvalstu bankām. 

ja kādam izdodās atrast kadu labāku latvijas Bankas naudas izlaišanas aprakstu, tad liekat iekšā, jo šitas ir tāds mans ātrais  secinājums par to kur kā rodās nauda, balstoties uz vienu interviju, tākā patiesības % nav diez ko augsts !!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

a_masik, tu vispār izlasi līdz galam kādu komentāru? TB - tu visu laiku atkārtojies, ka cilvēki rada labumus un tādā garā, bet runa jau nav par to! Kas ir čelendžigais jautājums - kur ņemt naudu, ko atdot bankai procentu maksājumos. Tobish - no kurienes lai tā nauda rodas, ja naudas radītājs ir pati banka. Problēmu izproti vai neizproti? Nu teiksim tā - es tev aizdodu 5cas kalubrahus (iedomāta unikāla manta) un līgumā ierakstu, ka tev man būs jāatdod 6šī kalubrahi! Tu savus 5cus kalubrahus samaini pret visādiem citiem labumiem, saliec no labumiem kopā kaut ko foršu foršu ar PVN, pārdod atpakaļ cilvēkiem, kuriem iedevi kalubrahus un vel nopelni starpību (piem. gaļu vai zeltu vai whatever), bet tad atnāku es un saku, atdod 6šus kalubrahus. Tu skaties apkārt - zelts ir, gaļa ir, māja ir, bet kalubrahi tikai 5ci! Un nekur nevar dabūt 6sto, jo tāds uz zemes neeksistē!
Beefs

----------


## Epis

beef pareizs domu gājiens, a_masiks vienkārši nevar tajā iebraukt  ::

----------


## a_masiks

* 0xDEAD BEEF*
tas ka epis ir ar amputētām smadzenēm - mani nepārsteidz. 
nav jēgas viņam neko skaidrot, tāpat dzīvos savā izdomātajā virtuālajā pasaulītē.
Tik vien ka fanīgi paskatīties viņa rosībā.
par jautājuma būtību. Es izlasu, bet domāju līdzi un uz priekšu. 
Tas, ka banka ir tā, kas naudu ražo - tas ir mīts. Urbāns mīts. Tā cēloņus es mēģināju jau aprakstīt.
kam tas mīts ir vajadzīgs -  tas ir cic jautājums. Viens no šī mīta patērētājiem ir epis. Visā savā krāšņumā.
Nauda ir sabiedriski vērtīgā darba ekvivalents=novērtējums. Vienalga kādā nominālā izteikta. Pat naturālajos produktos.
Ja uz pasaules ir tikai5 kalubrahi - tu bankai mierīgi vari atdot kaut 100 kalubrahus. Ja tev ir piens, tad katru dienu vari bankas īpašniekam pārdot 1l piena par 1 kalubrahu. Un tai pat dienā noguldīt to bankā. Pēc 100 dienām tev piederēs 100 kalubrahi, kas noguldīti bankā. Bet reāli uz pasueles pastāv tikai 5 kalubrahi. No kurienes radušies 95 kalubrahi? Neviens nevienu lieku kalubrahu neuzražoja! No kurienes radās tad tie 95????? Kurš viņus uzražoja? Kurš ir tas mērglis?

----------


## sharps

bankai vieniigai ir tiesiibas tos kalubrahus taisiit. vinjai tas tavs 1l piena nafig nav vajadzigs. nu nevari tu pats njemt un uztaisiit kalubrahus, tad tu buusi viltotaajs un seedesi cietumaa. taatad kalubrahus tu vari ieguut no citiem liidziigiem kas tos ir njeemushi no bankas mainot pienu pret vinju kalubrahiem. tad izejot no taa ka sisteema nav bezgaliiga, tad rezultaataa buus kaads kas nespees atdot bankai tos kalubrahus + %.
ceru ka domaa iebrauci a_masik.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es domāju, ka nevar gan pārdot bankas īpašniekam pienu par kalubrahiem, kuri neeksistē! Vienīgais veids, kā tikt pie kalubraha ir aizņemties to bankā pret kaut kādu ķīlu, bet ar procentiem. Bankas īpašnieks var tikt pie kalubrahiem tikai un vienīgi uz procentu rēķina, bet nevar no zila gaisa tos radīt.
Piemēram - spēlē uzrodas Vova, kurš arī aizņemas no bankas 5 kalubrahus ar tādiem pašiem noteikumiem (un pretim to ķīlā savus ratus - piemēram). No šī momenta apgrozībā ir uzradušiem 10 kalubrahi. Es varu Vovam pārdot maizi par 1nu kalubrahu, doties uz banku un atdot savu parādu. Šinī momentā es dabūnu atpakaļ savu ķīlu (pieņemsim, ka tāda bija), bet baņķierim ir 1 kalubrahs, ar kuru viņš principā varētu nopirkt kaut ko no Vovas un atgriezt visu sākuma stāvoklī, kurš ir parāds bankai par 1nu kalubrahu lielāks, kā kalubrahu daudzums apgrozībā. Ko es gribēju teikt ir - tu grozies kā gribi, bet vienmēr tas viens kalubrahs pietrūkst. Tas vedina uz domu, ka grozies kā gribi, bet tieši tik liela daļa pasaules labumu, cik lieli ir kredīta procenti, pieder bankai. Nu tā kā - tas ir tavs un tas ir mans dārziņš, bet ja mēs visi vienu dienu nolemjam atdot parādus, tad mums uz abiem paliek tikai viens dārziņš, bet otrs tiek bankai, jo nav naudas!
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

Nure! Jūs abi domājāt kā tipiski patērētāju ideoloģijas pārstāvji! 
Nada ir tikai tik, cik jums iedod! Nekur citur nauda nreodas kā tikai bankā. 
Banka hvz kapēc /uz kredīta līguma pamata?/ iedod jums naudu, kuru varat tērēt.
Kad iztērēsiet - vajag prasīt nākošo naudu uz nākošā kredīta pamata! Kaut kā taču jādzīvo! Vaine?
Par bankas naudu var nopirkt visas mantas kas ir uz pasules.
Mantu daudzums nemainās. Arī naudas daudzums nemainās. Palielinās tikai parādi.
Vienīgais kas var glābt - piespiest bankām dzīvot godīgi= neņemt procentus.
Vēl nauda mēdz būt tētim naudas makā. Bet vīņs parasti ir dusmīgs ja kāds to naudu ņem. HVZ no kurienes tētim nauda rodas tai naudas makā.

Ibio... puiši - jūs ko? Bērnībā iekrituši?

----------


## a_masiks

Nure! Jūs abi domājāt kā tipiski patērētāju ideoloģijas pārstāvji! 
Nada ir tikai tik, cik jums iedod! Nekur citur nauda nreodas kā tikai bankā. 
Banka hvz kapēc /uz kredīta līguma pamata?/ iedod jums naudu, kuru varat tērēt.
Kad iztērēsiet - vajag prasīt nākošo naudu uz nākošā kredīta pamata! Kaut kā taču jādzīvo! Vaine?
Par bankas naudu var nopirkt visas mantas kas ir uz pasules.
Mantu daudzums nemainās. Arī naudas daudzums nemainās. Palielinās tikai parādi.
Vienīgais kas var glābt - piespiest bankām dzīvot godīgi= neņemt procentus.
Vēl nauda mēdz būt tētim naudas makā. Bet vīņs parasti ir dusmīgs ja kāds to naudu ņem. HVZ no kurienes tētim nauda rodas tai naudas makā.

Ibio... puiši - jūs ko? Bērnībā iekrituši?

----------


## Epis

Šeit aizgāja runa par to kurš DRUKĀ naudu un kā no tādas naudas drukāšanas pamatīgi nopelna, faktiski pelna nekādu vērtību neradot, salīdzinājumam ievērtējiet kādas ir peļņas bankām, top 10 latvijas uzņēmumos ir vienas bankas + pāris monopol uzņēmumi.
nav saprotu ka tu tagat A-masik saki ka cilvēks ieiet mežā nocērt koku(kurš pirmstam neko nemaksā) sazāģē un Latvijas banka uzražo pārsimt (100) Ls par nocirsto koku un pasaka ka tagat Latvijas apgrozībā būs par 100Ls vairāk naudas nekā agrāk jo redz kāds ir radījis jaunu vērtību, vaig arī atcerēties to ka kāds kurš nopērk koku viņu piemēram sadedzina, bet kas tad notiek ar to naudu kas tika itkā speciāli uztaisīta priekš tā nozāģētā koka, attiecīgi to naudu neviens tač neies dedzināt! līdz ar to viņa paliek apgrozībā un ja tā turpināsies tad naudas paliks ar vien vairāk un vairāk bet preces kurām ir jāsedz tās vērtības vienkārši nebūs, jo tā ar laiku nolietojās un nokļūst Miskastē, bet naudu tad neviens miskastē nemet! līdz ar to šitā visa lieta ap naudu viņas radīšanu vērtību nav tik vienkārša kā agrāk senatnē kad bīja barteris, tad cilvēks nocirta koku sazāģēja uztaisīja koka karotītes aizgāja uz tirgu un tās iemainīja peret kādu citu preci (gaļu,graudus) un abi divi šajā gadījumā sarežoja preces un apmainījās un gala rezultātā abi apmierināti un nav neviens nevienam parādā, bet ja piemēram karotīšu tirgotājs sāk savas karotes dot uz parādu, piemēram es tev dodu vienu karoti un pēc nedēļas tu man atpakaļ atnes jau 2vas karotes, (karotīšu vietā var būt jebkas) tad padomā kas notiks ? 
Tajā Petrova lekcijās tika minēti piemēri kā Amerikā Indejāņus čakarēja un no viņiem visu ēdienu izvilināja un beigās bīj tā ka lai dabūtu kautko ēdamu viņi gāja pie tiem kolonizētājiem un aizņēmas maizi, bet rīt jau vaidzēja atdot 2vas maizes un tā vini visu savu iedzīvi arī atdeva, protams tad kad sāka saprast ka tā ir tīrākā krāpšana tad sacēlās  :: 
Viduslaikos šāda veida darbības bīj aizligtas, un cilvēki kas tā darīja uzskatīja par sabiedrības parazītiem kas dzīvo uz citu reķina, un protams sodīja, un tagat apskataties ko dara Baņķieri, viņi nestrādā(nerada nekādu vērtību), bet ir bagāti no tā ka aizdod zem procentiem naudu(uz kredīta līguma pamatojuma), pareizi būtu tā ka banka uztaisa naudu (uz kredīta līguma pamata) paņem sev kādus pāris Ls par apkalpošanu un viss (protams centrālai bankai jābūt zem valdības kontrolles) 
Šāda veida iekārtas pastāv pasaulē man liekās ka ķīnā ir tieši tā ka dod kredītus bez procentiem un apskatieties kā viņi attīstās un tur cilvēki nav nekādi vergi.

Piemēram ja kāds radinieks jums prasa aizdot steidzami kādus pārdesmit latus, jūs tač pēc nedēļas neprasāt no viņa to naudu + precentus ?

----------


## Epis

Kāda a_masik ir tava IDeoloģija  (marksisms, sociālisms,kapitālisms un pārējie "ismi" ) no tavas ideoloģijas ir atkarīgs tavs pasaules uzskats un pārliecība un arī tavas domas kuras tu tagat te deklarē.
Man kā jaunam cilvēkam nav īsti nekādas ideoloģijas, izņemot to ko esu lasījis,Vidakos skatījies un tagat uskats mainās Pēc Ģenerāļa Petrova lekciju skatīšanās sāku saprast, faktiski tajā lekcijās Petrovs analizē visus šitos Sociālistu, kapitālistu,marksistu uzskatus un nepilnības un to kādēļ viņu ideoloģijas "mūža garums" ir tik īs reāli jau kapitālisms ir arī nonācis strupceļā (amerikas kredītu krīze) tākā visas šīs ideoloģijas noved pie strupceļa, un tad tajās lekcijās stāsta kādēļ tas tā un kur ir tā problēma kādēl civlēkiem ir tik greiza domāšana. un kam tas izdevīgi.
protams strīdēties par ideoloģiskiem uzskatiem ir bezjēdzīgi tas katram pašam ir jāpārdomā, tākā pirms komentēt par kādu plitiku es ietektu sākumā uzrakstīts savu ideoloģiju un tad rakstīt komentāru, lai uzreiz varētu sarast no kurienes nāk tās domas un uzskati  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> cilvēks ieiet mežā nocērt koku(kurš pirmstam neko nemaksā) sazāģē un Latvijas banka uzražo pārsimt (100) Ls par nocirsto koku un pasaka ka tagat Latvijas apgrozībā būs par 100Ls vairāk naudas nekā agrāk jo redz kāds ir radījis jaunu vērtību


 Hmmm... izkliedētā apziņas plūsma?
Mazizpētīts fenomens, jāsaka.

ekonomika ir vienkārša kā zirga deķis. Ja spēj domāt, protams.
Kopš kura laika vienkāršas lietas kā "Zeme ir apaļa" - mainās atkarībā no ideoloģijas?
Nauda pieder pie šīm lietām. Un naudai pofig kāda tev ir ideoloģija.

----------


## sharps

ideologjijas pashas no sevis nerodas. taas rada cilveeki. nauda kaa taada arii pieder pie shiim lietaam.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu šodien radio iepukstējas, ka vairāk bankas došot kredītus ne tikai māju celšanai un patēriņam , bet arī ražošanas iekārtam un riska fondi arī būšot labāki.
Bet ar to preces vērtību notiek lieli joki, ja kāds palaiž biržā baumas vai kāds austrumos sabojā kādu naftas vadu, vai puse braucēju sapirkuši dīzeļus, tad it kā nejauši dīzeļdegviela, piemēram, kas būtībā ir lētāk saražojama, paliek pēksņi dārgāka, jo visi vienojas, regulators nepukst un visiem anyway to zupu vajag. Tāpat, zinot, ka cenas celsies, pirms gadiem 3 reklamēja gāzes apkuri kā lētu, izdevīgu, drošu un plaši ieviešamu apkures veidu, bet jau tad vīriņi zināja, ka būs peļna. Un ar sapirktajiem dīzeļiem un gāzes apkures iekārtam patērētājs ir spiests rēķināties ar to, kas ir.  Tajā pašā laikā vinnēja tie, kas par vecajām cenām nosiltināja mājas un saveda kārtībā apkures trubas zemē ( kamēr šādu gudrinieku nebija saradies par daudz).. jebkurā gadījuma kāds vienmēr spēlē ar iezīmētām kārtīm un jebkurā brīdī var pacelt gan dīzeļa, gan siltumizolācijas cenas.  

Ja Īrijas naudiņa mazāk tiktu izplenderēta mašīnās, dzīvokļos , mājās, bet tiktu ieguldīta izglītībā, tehnoloģijās, cilvēkresursos un energoefektivitatē tad tā inflācija tik liela nebūtu.

----------


## a_masiks

* sharps*
Oma likums.... it kā cilvēka radīts? It kā pac par sevi eksistējošs?

----------


## a_masiks

> Tajā pašā laikā vinnēja tie, kas par vecajām cenām nosiltināja mājas un saveda kārtībā apkures trubas zemē ( kamēr šādu gudrinieku nebija saradies par daudz)..


 Totālas muļķības. Ja sitināšana vēl būtu OK, /lai gan labāk būtu pagaidīt celtniecības buma beigas/, tad siltumsūkņus likt tagad ir neprāts. Pārāk liela pievienotā vērtība. Maksāt par ledusskapi 5000Ls ja viņš maksā 200-500Ls ir aplami. Es arī likšu, bet pagaidīšu kad ievedīs lētos ķīnas siltumsūkņus, kad pieprasījums būs piesātināts un kad būs sākusies KONKURENCE starp situmsūkņu tirgotājiem/uzstādītājiem. Tad par 1000ls uzlikšu sev labumlabo siltumsūkni, kas man atmaksāsies ātrāk, kā tie kuri uzlikti tagad.

----------


## Raimonds1

ar apkures trubām es biju domājis tās, pa kurām daudzdzivokļu mājām piegādā siltumu
http://www.bekkonsult.lv/index.php?&77

vienalga, runa ir par to, ka ja sarodas par daudz tādu, kas gribētu tērēt mazāk un dzīt inflāciju lejā, sistēma maina notiekumus.

----------


## sharps

a_masik nejauc fundamentaalas lietas ar cilveeka radiitaam.

----------


## a_masiks

Nauda = matemātika. Nav fundamentāla lieta?

----------


## sharps

Uz oma, lenca u.c. likumiem balstoties ir uzbuuveets radio. Radio protams ir cilveeka izgudrojums, kas nepaartraukti tiek uzlabots.
Matemaatika ir fundamentaala lieta, bet nauda ir cilveeka izgudrojums. Balstoties uz matemaatiku var uzbuuveet kaadu citu noreekjinu sisteemu liidziigi kaa notiek ar radio uzlaboshanu. Pashreizeejaa briidii esoshaa monetaaraa sisteema ved pasauli uz krahu.

----------


## a_masiks

Monetārā sistēma ir matemātika. Nekas vairāk. kā tie izmantota šī matemātika - tas jau ir cilvēku ziņā.
Uz krahu ved nevis monitārā sistēma, bet ekstensīvās ekonomikas modelis, kas paredz jebkuru ienākumu un izdevumu ekstensīvu palielinājumu.
Smieklīgi tas, ka visas tās filmas un advancētie lektori to ZEMAPZIŅĀ saprot, tikai nemāk vai nespēj noformulēt.
Fanīgi.

----------


## dmd

a_masik, tu jau nenoklausījies to failu, ko iemetu?

----------


## a_masiks

No sākuma neatradu. Tekošu audio textu angļu mēlē saprotu ļoti švaki.   ::   Stipri jāpiespiežas lai es kaut ko saprastu.  ::

----------


## Epis

Noklausījos to audio ierakstu, un mums LV situācija drīz būs līdzīga, jo kredīti tika doti palabi, pa kreisi neprasot nekādus nopietnus papīrus, un tagat paši redzat ka kredītu dabūt vairs tā vienkārši nevar, tākā latvija ies Igaunījas sliedēs (IKP 0.4%) mums drīz arī IKP būz pie 0% un tad arī zem 0%. 
Pozitīvi tas ka vismaz tagat kautko valdība sāk domāt par Rūpniecības attīstīšanu un atbalstu  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> LV situācija drīz būs līdzīga, jo kredīti tika doti palabi, pa kreisi neprasot nekādus nopietnus papīrus,


 Iespļauj spogulī tur redzamajam muļķim sejā. Ibo gudrs cilvēks vienkārši paklusēs, ja nav ko prātīgu teikt.
Kredīta ķīla ir pietiekoši nopietns papīrs. Grāmatveži to parasti zin. Bet tu jau, IMHO, neesi nekāds grāmatvedis...
Muļķa lomā būs tie, kas paņema kredītu, kuru nespēs atmaksāt. Ne valsts, ne banka nav vainīga, ka kāds grib nokost lielāku pīrāga gabalu, nekā spēj apēst.
Pati vienkāršākā dzīves gudrība -  PAR VISU IR JĀMAKSĀ. Arī par savu muļķību.

----------


## dmd

nelamā epi nu šoreiz. tajā manā linkā gāja runa par to, kā asv injicēja ekonomikā lielu daudzumu ar  naudu bez seguma. īss rezumē:

bankas atklāja, ka nav oblibgāti jāņemas ar izsniegtajiem kredītiem pašīem, tos var pārdot un ir samerā liels pieprasījums.
vairāk vai mazāk visi, kam bija iespēja saņemt kredītus, tos bija saņēmuši-šis tirgus bija piesātināts
tika samazināti noteikumi kreīta ņemšanai
visi, kas varēja, atkal paņēma kredītus
atkal tika samazināti noteikumi,
līdz beidzot nonāca pie situācijas, kad kredītu varēja dabūt cilvēks bez darba, bez īpašuma, bez jebkāda seguma.

nu lūk.a kas notiek, kad ekonomikā ir injicēta nauda bez jebkāda seguma?

----------


## a_masiks

*dmd*
iestājas elementāra krīze. Nauda paliek bezvērtīga. Un lielākie zaudētāji ir.... bankas, kas izdevušas kredītus bez seguma.
Longtermā zaudētāji būs arī bezdarbnieki, kuri ir sašmucējuši savu kredītvēsturi. Bet tas ir organizātoriski novēršams jautājums.
Kas interesanti - šo krīzi rada nevis komercbankas, bet valsts banka, kas nav pamatā komercbanka. Komercbankas pakļaujas privātīpašniekiem un tirgus likumiem, valsts banka - politiķiem un valsts politikai.

PS - vakar parunāju ar vienas komercbankas menedžeri. Meitene atdzinās, ka arī viņa savas darbības sākumā neko īpaši daudz par bankas lietām nezināja...
Meitene arī pastāstīja, ka tagad aizvien biežāk bankas analītiķi izvērtejot kredītrisku - atsaka kredītu. T.i - formāli tiek izpildītas visas LatvijasBankas prasības kredīta ņemšanai, bet..... pieteiktais biznesa plāns un kredītnodrošinājums neškiet īpaši pārliecinošs!
PPS- fanīgi, ka salīdzinot - mana personīgā pieredze kredītņemšanā, pārkreditēšanā, būvkredīta ņemšanā ir devusi lielākas zināšanas kredītos par bankas menedžeres zināšanām. Lai gan, protams.... jaunai meitenei jābūt smukai nevis gudrai...  ::

----------


## sharps

> iestājas elementāra krīze. Nauda paliek bezvērtīga. Un lielākie zaudētāji ir.... bankas, kas izdevušas kredītus bez seguma.


 
tieshi bankas arii ir vinneetaajas. par paardesmit kubmetru neveertiigu papiiriishu dabuut neskaitaamus nekustamos iipashumus. faktiski njemot krediitus un uzraadot pretii kjiilu mees bankas apdaavinaam ar milzu bagaatiibaam. kameer krediits ar % nav atdots tikmeer banka ir shiis kjiilas iipashniece.

----------


## Epis

Viss lielākais bankas ieguvums ir iedzīt to cilvēku parādā un tad viņš var teikt ka strādās 2vos darbos un lielāko daļu savas algas atdos bankai lai segtu kredītu+procentus un reāli ja paņem kādu hipotekāro kredītu uz kādiem 20-30 gadiem tad % sanāk pārmaksāt tik pat cik bījis viss skredīts (vai vēl vairāk) tākā cilvēks pārmaksā dubūltā par savu stūlbumu, un rezultātā cilvēks strādās 20 gadus pa vēdera tiesu, lai atdotu kredītu. vārdsakot tā ir viss tīrākā paverdzināšana, protams ja kredītu ņem kāds uzņēmums īstermiņā lai ar to naudu liktu biznesā un nopelnītu tad kredīts ir ļoti labs, bet parastam cilvēkam kas ar to naudu netaisās pelnīt, bet gan izmantot pašpatēriņam neko labu nedos.
latvijā jau lielā daļa kas tos NI kredītus tā ķēra domāja ka viņi baigi pelnīs, pērkot pārdodod tās mājas, bīj jau tā ka katrs 10tais iedzīvotājs pirka un pārdeva, un daži no viņiem patiešām ir vinnētāji (tie kas uzspēja pārdot visu pirms stagnācijas sākuma) bet vairākums ir kapitāli iekrituši un tie tad ir potenciālie banku vergi uz visu mūžu, jo kredītus neviens viņiem nedzēsīs (ja nu vienīgi pēc jaunā Bankrota likuma, privātie var pasludināt bankrotu, un 7gados ja labi maksās tad moš nodzēsīs, bet šito izdevīgi darīt tiem kuriem tās summas ir virs miljona (nereāli atdot)).

----------


## a_masiks

> tieshi bankas arii ir vinneetaajas. par paardesmit kubmetru neveertiigu papiiriishu dabuut neskaitaamus nekustamos iipashumus. faktiski njemot krediitus un uzraadot pretii kjiilu mees bankas apdaavinaam ar milzu bagaatiibaam. kameer krediits ar % nav atdots tikmeer banka ir shiis kjiilas iipashniece.


 Tur jau tas āķis - kamēr tiem papīrīšiem ir nekustamā vai cita vērtīga īpašuma segums - tiem vērtība nekrītas. Vērtība krītas, ja kredīti izsniegti BEZ seguma. A bez seguma - nav cerību bankai dabūt atpakaļ piķi. Tb - kredīts bez seguma ir BANKAS, nevis kredītņemēja problēma.

----------


## a_masiks

* Epis*
Sevis paverdzināšana ir arī iedomas ka spēj pac savām rokām uzbūvēt automātisku robotu līniju. T.i .- visu mūžu mocīsies lai kaut ko uzbūvētu, izgrūdīsi lielu piķi un rezultāts būs kā vācu baronam - ČIKS.
Tā vietā noformējot kredītu, uzstādot dārgu, firmīgu, bet 100% strādājošu līniju - tu jau pēc 1/2 gada sāc ražot reālu preci un atpelnīt ieguldītos līdzekļus. Tb -  vergo un strādā tavā vietā robots, atpelnot bankas kredītu. Pēc kredīta atmaksas tavā īpašumā ir rūpnīca ar Hi-teč robotu līniju. Un iespēja ņemt nākošo kredītu ražošanas paplašināšanai. Ja robots spēj 1 minūtē uzražot 1 BMX divriteņa asi par 50Ls, strādā 60x24x30 minūtes mēnesī, tad vari pac sarēķināt, cik ilgā laikā varēsi atmaksāt 1 vai 2 ļimonu aizņēmuma kredītu bankā. Ar visiem procentiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

> * Epis*
> ... īpašumā ir rūpnīca ar Hi-teč robotu līniju. Un iespēja ņemt nākošo kredītu ražošanas paplašināšanai. Ja robots spēj 1 minūtē uzražot 1 BMX divriteņa asi par 50Ls, strādā 60x24x30 minūtes mēnesī, tad vari pac sarēķināt, cik ilgā laikā varēsi atmaksāt 1 vai 2 ļimonu aizņēmuma kredītu bankā. Ar visiem procentiem.


 
kamēr ķīnieši nav pamanījuši, ka tās BMX asi labi iet tirgū un neuzstāda 50 tādas līnijas.

----------


## a_masiks

*Raimonds1*
ņemot vērā cik daudz laika šamais ir pakāsis kopš izgudrojuma veikšanas - viss ticamāk ka pēc neilga laiciņa viņš pac pirks savam BMXam daudz labākas un lētākas asis nekā pac  ir izgudrojis... bet  made in China.

----------


## Raimonds1

šoreiz parunasim par principu, ka nemitīgi mainās nosacijumi  un lielie spēlētaji var mainīt jebkādus apstākļus gan biznesam, gan inflācijai, gan visai ekonomikai. Ko tie īpaši nevarētu mainīt ir vietējie resursi un tie Latvijai ir.

----------


## Epis

Tie nosacījumi kas mainās arī ir galvenie kas ietekmē to preces vērtību, un naudas vērtību kā tadu, jo:
Katras preces vērtēba ir tāda par kādu to ir kāds gatavs pirkt, attiecīgi cenu nosaka tirgus -(pieprasījums un piedāvājums) ja tu nopirki pirms gada NI burbuļa galā dzīvokli par 100K un tu tagat viņu vari pārdot tikai par 30K tad 30K ir šī brīža dzīvokļa vērtība līdz ar to vērtība ir kritusi, un nemaz nerunājot par tādām situācijām ka mainās politiskā vide un likumi tad varbūt tai mantai vispār vērtības nebūs un tas kļūs par Valsts īpašumu un tad tev piederēs tikai tiesības viņu lietot, līdz ar to vērtību manatai precei un pakalpojumiem nosaka cilvēks, sabiedrība, tākā ir pilnīgi reāla situācija ka šodien kāda manta ir lielā vērtē, bet rīt vairs nevienam nav vaidzīga un ir bezvērtīga. tākā vērtības visu laiku mainās.

oftops:
Nesen viens ielika vidaku internetā kur vienš vienkārši rādija jauno novelceni un tā atradās uz manas Rumbas  ::  un komentos apakšā ierakstīja ka tādu rumbu nopirkt nekur nevar, tad tur komentos tauta bīj neizratnē kā tā nopirkt nevar? a tā nevar!  ::  tā rumba jau sāk veidot savu Leģendu, jo cilvēks joprojām braukā un visi kas viņu redz nesaprot kas tas ir pa tehnoloģisko brīnumu  :: . protams ka es esu ļoti Lepns, jo cik gan cilvēki var pateikt ka viņi ir kautko patiešām krutu izgudrojuši, ļoti maz, un tad kad kautko tādu baigi krutu izgudro ir baigais KAIFS, man tā liekās ka es jau esu atkarīgs no izgudrošanas, ir tāda nepieciešamība kautko jaunu uztaisīt un pārspēt pašam sevi  ::   tas laikam ir sportiskais gars attiecīgi būt pirmajam, vai izdarīt to ko citi nevar, agrāk jaunībā izpaudos sportā (bmx) un ka vairs sportot nevarēju tad vaidzēja jaunu sfēru un tā aizklīdu līdz elektronikai un mikrenēm, un protams man atkal vaig viss lbāko ko pats varu uztaisīt,salodēt utt..

Vai šeit ir vēl kāds kas ir atkarīgs no izgudrošanas ?

----------


## ezis666

> tieshi bankas arii ir vinneetaajas. par paardesmit kubmetru neveertiigu papiiriishu dabuut neskaitaamus nekustamos iipashumus. faktiski njemot krediitus un uzraadot pretii kjiilu mees bankas apdaavinaam ar milzu bagaatiibaam. kameer krediits ar % nav atdots tikmeer banka ir shiis kjiilas iipashniece.


 Un kad ņēmēji bankrotē, un adod savus NĪ bankai tad ir dirsā, jo NĪ piedāvājums palielināsies, cena kritīs, turklāt NĪ prasa apkopi, jāmaksā nodoklis, un kādam tajā jādzīvo, citādi pēc 10-15 gadiem būs drupas palikušas.
un ja ņēmēji daudzi bankrotēs, tad bankai būs atsavinātie NĪ jāpārdod, vai jāizīrē pa lētu naudu, jo nebūs cilvēkiem naudas/vajadzības, par ko tos iegādāties

----------


## Jānis

Te nav tik vienkārši. It kā jau pretī katram rublim vajadzētu būt pretī kādai mantai vai zeltam,vai piem. maizei. Bet ja maizi par rubli nopērk un maizi apēd, tad par to, kas paliek pāri   ::   neviens rubli nedos. Nabaga rublīts paliek bez seguma. Ja es kā mesieris masēju kādu dāmu, tad par manu darbu viņa dod pretī rublīti  ::  bet taustāms tak nekas nerodas! ( šajā gadījumā labi taustot arī varbūt ko sataustīt  ::  ) Tāpat arī intelektuālais darbs tiek novērtēts ar rublīšiem. Tādā veidā varētu rasties līdzsvars. Ja tomēr līdzsvars nerodas, tad var vēl parakt zeltu, papumēt naftu un gāzi. Ja jau tā piramīda ti kbriesmīgi augtu, tad mēs visi jau būtu sem pagalam!!! (Varbūt ka tā arī drīz būs)  Nez vai ir iespējams to visu līdz galam izkalkulēt. Kaut gan pietiek izpētīt, kur ir šĪ procesa saistošākās vietas, lai varētu arī nopelnīt! Ko baņķieri arī veikli dara. Protams, ka tas notiek uz kaut kā rēķina, jo kā zināms, dabā darbojas viens labs likums - nekas nerodas nenokā un nekas nepaliek par neko! Tā, ka paliek arī piečakarētie. Ja tomēr briest nepatikšanas, tad jāparok zelts un jāpapumē nafta, kā jau teicu. Cita lieta, ka ne visiem ir ko rakt un pumpēt! Tad arī tādā zemē kā Latvija, cītīgi jāsasprindzina pelēkās šunas. Gan jau pienāks laiki, kad nebūs ko pumpēt un viss apkārt būs pieķēzīts (kā zināms, tur, kur parādās cilvēks, vide neglābjami tiek pieķēzīta), tad gan nevaru iedomāties, kas notiks!

Vispār ar problēmu risināšanā drīkst iegrimt līdz noteiktai robežai. Jo vairāk problēmas risini, jo vairā rodas jaumas. Tā nu mēs visi jājam un risinam velns zina ko un priekš kam, kamēr vājākiem aizbrauc šiberis, un nez vai kādam no tā visa paliek  vieglāk. Kaut gan cilvēks ir jocīga būtne.
Atvainojiet, bišķi aizrāvos.   ::

----------


## Epis

Nu jā ja pārāk dziļi par tādām Vispārējām lietām domā tad viss saiet baigā Putrā !

Izdomāju kā atrisināt iflāciju,un samazināt importu pamatā inflācija(arī importa apjoms) LV ir no Energo resursiem un cenu kāpuma (nafta,gāze) skaidrs ka tās cenas celsies un celsies un patēriņš augs, un līdz ar to LV vaig izmantot savus iekšējos energo resursus un Latvijai tādi ir kā piemēram tā Kūdra, un lai nebūtu jātērē nauda kūdras pārvadāšanai + uzglabāšanai tā Elektro stacija(TEC) ir jāceļ pie paša kūdras lauka (pārs 100 metru no kūdras) un apmēram tā lai tā TEC varētu strādāt kādus 50-100 gadus uz pillu jaudu un viss problēmas ir atrisinātas, LV būs Energoneatkarīga valsts, + lai nevaidzētu iepirkt Naftu (benzīnu), vaig izmantot elektromobīļus kas lādēsies no šī te Kūdras TEC, un ja LV uzbūvē šadus 3-4 TEC uz lielākiem kūdras laukiem tad nebūs nekādu problēmu tuvākos 100-200gadus. 

Pofig uz visiem CO izmešiem es domāju ka mēs kā Viss Zaļākā, kokiem bagātākā Eiropas valsts varam mierīgi atļaties svilināt to kūdru, Es nezinu pēc kādiem kritērījiem viņi nosaka cik CO2 drīkst izmest katra valts, bet Godīgi būtu tā ka Katra valsts drīkst izmest tik CO2 gaisā cik Viņu meži spēj Absorbēt līdz ar to dedzinam kūdru un mūsu meži CO2 absorbē un dabai neradam nekādu kaitējumu.

Ja visa pasuale pieņemtu šādas GODĪGĀS CO2 normas (attiecīgi cik tev meži tik arī piesārņo), tad iedomājaties kas būtu tajās valstīs kur mežu nav  ::  (kādā tuksnesī, stepē viņi nevarētu fosīlo kurināmo vispār izmantot  :: )

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu piemēram, Planet mechanics eksperiments ar 2iem 9 litru 0baloniem mani parleicinaja, ka saspiesta gaisā ir iespejas isās distances nodrošināt ar pilnīgu ekomobili. bet sabiedrība jau nevar iebraukt, kas ir un kas nav labs deļ nezinasanas.  Pat kaut kadas ekoloģiskas lampas un to kilovatstundu rēķini ir ķīniešu ābece.

----------

